# Ist das evtl Koilaich???



## Iedfreak (14. Aug. 2012)

Habe das Heute bei mir im Teich entdeckt...

Kann es sein das es sich um Koilaich handelt?? 

Sorry Bilder sind bisschen schlecht da es schon dunkel ist


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ist das evtl Koilaich???*

Sieht eher nach etwas anderem aus.
Koilaich sind eher ganz kleine Eier, die kaum sichbar sind.


----------



## libsy (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ist das evtl Koilaich???*

Für mich sieht es aus, wie Laich von __ Schnecken.


----------



## Iedfreak (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ist das evtl Koilaich???*

Gut ich werde mal abwarten was pasiert wenn es aufwacht... Und dann ggf. einen Platzverweis erteilen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ist das evtl Koilaich???*

Hi Ledfreak,

als Koi-Rogen (Koieier) sind das wie Jörg ja schon schrieb nicht. Da siehts dann eher danach aus als ob jemand massenhaft Hirsekörner im Grünzeug verteilt hat

Ich weiß ja net was mit der überiggebliebenen Koi-Milch passiert wenn der Milchner fertig ist, sieht nämlich irgendwie wie ausgeflocktes Sperma aus

MfG Frank


----------

